# Miralax and probiotics



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Does anyone know if it is ok to take probiotics while taking Miralax? I am currently taking Miralaxand I just ordered some of Andrew Lessmans prebiotics and probiotics off of HSN and I was wondering if it isfine to take together??? Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can't think of any interaction making it bad to take them at the same time. Although I might try them at different times of the day if I was concerned.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiTake teh pro biotics first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. and iff possible at least 60 minutes before you take any other pharmaceuticals. if this is not possible, take them last thing at night, 3 hours after food and do not eat anything else untill you wake up and have breakfast. as long as they are take on an empty stomach you are winning!cheersian


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

My probiotics bottle says to take them with food?


----------

